# Baby girl and Lemon's ongoing picture thread <3



## sophie2qt (Jan 9, 2022)

New budgie owner here ❤ after my first post, being given the estimate that my bird is probably somewhere around three months old. It was suggested that I track her/our progress as she ages! And I def wouldn't hate an excuse to share her 😅 thanks! And suggestions are always welcome, I'm open to learning beyond what I'm reading!


















































































Looking forward to updating as she grows and changes ❤


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's really cute! Do you have a new cage for her now? The one she is in in the photos is really unsafe because the bar spacing is much too big; additionally she clearly is able to squeeze out whenever she'd like, which isn't suitable.

Also, budgies' claws could get easily stuck in the holes of the hamster wheel and if it spins around it could really hurt her, so I'd take that out as well if you haven't already. I'm guessing this was a repurposed cage, right?

Please read this thread  Essentials to a Great Cage

EDIT: Ha, oops, I missed the last few photos! Her new cage is fine with regards to bar spacing


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Baby is precious and I'm glad you've started an ongoing picture thread for her.

I'm confused as to which cage Baby is currently in. The one in the first pictures or the white one in the last picture?
As Star indicated, the first cage is not safe and the hamster wheel definitely needs to go.

Additionally, I'd recommend a different swing for her. The one with the "sandy texture" can cause sores on Baby's feet if she uses it regularly.
(Experience talking here!)

I see items near her cage in the pictures that are unsafe for her.
Please read the following thread:
Dangers to Pet Birds*


----------



## sophie2qt (Jan 9, 2022)

When she's unsupervised she stays in the white cage, the larger one (repurposed large dog crate) is her daytime "play" cage, she spends most of her time in there since we don't have any loose pets in the house, her cage doors stay open usually also. She has a tendency to get really upset if she can't find us by herself around the house. I didn't know about the wheel though, I'll definitely be removing that. And she doesn't use the sand perch anyway so 😅 out that goes too I guess!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please make sure there are no areas on the dog crate that are bare metal and no areas where she could get herself stuck between the bars. 💜💜*


----------



## sophie2qt (Jan 9, 2022)

We tried one more time for a companion bird for baby... and they hit it off wonderfully! So Lemon is here to stay ❤ so glad baby will have some companionship beyond her human family


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lemon is a boy, he is a grey green opaline greywing budgie. Because he is male, you're going to have to do everything possible to discourage breeding! Please read these threads 

When We Don't Want Eggs!
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies

Hope to see more of Lemon and Baby around here! They're both adorable 

Did you quarantine Lemon before introducing him to Baby? Unless you got them from the same breeder less than 2 weeks apart, quarantine is necessary to make sure there is no transmission of hidden illnesses the new bird could be carrying. 

Both are adorable!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As you now have a mixed gender pair, you need to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
When they come into condition, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.

You really should have Lemon in quarantine at this time.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*

*Everyone should always have a spare cage for use as a quarantine and/or hospital cage.
A small travel carrier or cage is also necessary.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
Bumblefoot
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage

Lemon looks as if he has a hole in his cere right in the center area. 
Was that there when you got him?
Did you get Lemon from a pet store or a breeder?

I recommend you have him examined by an Avian Vet for a well-birdie check-up.
Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future.
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.
Locating an Avian Veterinarian*


----------



## sophie2qt (Jan 9, 2022)

I did have Lemon quarantined for about a week... I hadn't checked multiple sources unfortunately since first attempting to give baby a cage mate. So if ever I have to introduce any birds I'll keep that in mind. Today I went out and bought a new perch (money is tight) I'd been waiting to make sure I'd have excess left from my previous check to allow for buying a large multi branch perch to replace most of the dowels. 

As far as the red spot on Lemons beak, it's already almost completely healed, I got him from a local owned pet store and he unfortunately got his cere bumped when he was being removed from the cage. I'm still working to find a vet somewhere within an hour drive that sees birds, unfortunately all the ones I've contacted so far only see dogs or cats.

I'm genuinely trying to do the best I can within my means, I want nothing more than to have healthy, happy pets. And I'm definitely experienced in the pet parent learning discouragement 😓 surviving is not thriving, and I want nothing more than for them to thrive ❤


----------



## sophie2qt (Jan 9, 2022)

Lemon and Baby are getting along great! Lemon is learning to step up on fingers, and for safety reasons while he's still new he got his wings clipped. Baby is turning out to be very chatty 😂 she doesn't speak (yet?) But she mimics the tone and punctuating sounds of "pretty pretty bird" which I find SO cute ❤


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very sweet picture of Baby and Lemon!*


----------



## sophie2qt (Jan 9, 2022)

�

















I think these two are getting how things work 😅


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very cute. Are they up on a table (hopefully)? 

It's best not to encourage your budgies to be down on the floor for safety's sake.*


----------



## sophie2qt (Jan 9, 2022)

I did have them on the floor in front of their cage while I had them eating their treat. I normally have them in their cage or near the couch but I was the only one home at the time.


----------



## sophie2qt (Jan 9, 2022)

We are finally down to one dowel perch 🤗 baby knows very well what a pretty pretty bird she is, and she's molting! Feathers everywhere 😭 Lemon is learning to step up, and baby seems to get very frustrated when he won't 😅


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great pictures!!*


----------



## birb_boi (11 mo ago)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Love the pic with her standing on on foot! Adorable! 🙂


----------

